# mealworms how many in 100g ???



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

approx how many mealworms are in 100 grams?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

a lot...


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Alot being? 100.. Or 1000 possibly?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

This many...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sticky geckos said:


> Alot being? 100.. Or 1000 possibly?


4 mealies weighed approx 1g so you're looking at around about 400 mealies.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Ahh thanks alot i was wondering if i should just get 500g for £6 may aswell will last untill i can get my dubias


----------

